# Flood plain gonna be a problem?



## Fatty91 (Feb 21, 2010)

Behind my house is a creek down in a revine. that area down there is all forest and I'm gonna try and grow down there when the snow finally melts. the thing is that the area is a flood plain if we get a lot of rain it floods and it does so at  least 1 time a month is that gonna be a problem?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

yes


----------

